# TRT starts today



## burtle1987 (Jan 9, 2022)

Well, I'm sure all of you guys saw the thread I made a few weeks ago about having low testosterone.

I met with a doctor from a men's clinic yesterday to go over everything.

I was prescribed .5 ml of test C 200mg/10ml once a week for 3 months.

They will do lab work at the 3 month mark and go from there. He said if I still don't feel good good he will raise the dosage up.


I'm happy and nervous at the same time. The thought of having to inject myself once a week for years to come is pretty scary.

I just hope it makes a difference in how I feel from day to day. Current levels are at 289. He made it clear he doesn't treat based off numbers. He goes off how one feels. He said I might feel amazing at this dose for years to come. Or it may need adjusted to make a difference etc..

I appreciate all the help and suggestions. My insurance covers almost all of it thankfully.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2022)

Sounds like you have a good doctor. I'm hoping that you feel better soon. 

FYI, if you start to feel better, then after awhile it levels off and you feel just average again, that's normal. But the new average feeling will be better than your old average feeling. 

I don't realize the difference, but I hear it all the time from the wife about how much better I am now than before.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 9, 2022)

Tell him you feel like shit until he gives you 600 per week lmao


----------



## Send0 (Jan 9, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Sounds like you have a good doctor. I'm hoping that you feel better soon.
> 
> FYI, if you start to feel better, then after awhile it levels off and you feel just average again, that's normal. But the new average feeling will be better than your old average feeling.
> 
> I don't realize the difference, but I hear it all the time from the wife about how much better I am now than before.


I agree, you were a dick before.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 9, 2022)

Congrats bro! The road to wellness starts now. I’ve been on TRT for about 3 weeks and the difference in mood for me has been night and day


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 9, 2022)

Best of luck on your journey. May it bring you health and new life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kraken (Jan 9, 2022)

Good luck, I hope it helps.


----------



## Mprtz (Jan 18, 2022)

Probably a typo... 200mg/10mL, should be /1mL?  I imagine you mean 100mg/week. In any case, good luck with the journey!


----------



## Icy110 (Jan 18, 2022)

That's a decent starting dose, I started off at 120mg/week and felt AMAZING for almost 2 months then I started having some issues and my doc raised me to 150mg/week recently and I'm back to feeling freaking awesome. Hope it goes the same way for you buddy


----------



## burtle1987 (Jan 22, 2022)

the bottle says 200mg/10ml


my dose says take .50ml once per week.

I am only going up to the .50 line.

I better look at the script and box again.
I better get this figured out! I am brand new to all of this. But maybe I am underdosing myself. 

I appreciate all the replies and all the information you guys have shared. The new doctor is awesome


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 22, 2022)

You’ll be fine. Nothing to worry about injections. It doesn’t make you a junkie, only makes you grow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kraken (Jan 22, 2022)

Once a week? Your Dr. didn't want to spread it out to half that dose twice a week?


----------

